# Forever in my HEART



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful tribute to your sweet boy. I'm sure he will be remembered kindly forever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh what a sweet boy. Big hugs to you.... what a wonderful, heart felt tribute.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bringing their ashes home is so bittersweet. You want that golden fur under your hand, not a box of burnt bones. But, he is now home where he's supposed to be. May your tears help to wash away that aching sorrow, and your memories of sweet Montana comfort you daily. It's just so hard....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the pain you must endure. Montana will be forever cherished and remembered. What a beautiful tribute.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

A beautiful tribute to your wonderful Montana.You reminded me That I know I'll be keeping my Candy's ashes when she goes to the Rainbow Bridge. God Bless You


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Bringing their ashes home is so bittersweet. You want that golden fur under your hand, not a box of burnt bones. But, he is now home where he's supposed to be. May your tears help to wash away that aching sorrow, and your memories of sweet Montana comfort you daily. It's just so hard....


 
When we went to say goodbye I brought I scissor and cut some of his fur off and put it in a keepsake box. For some reason the last time I cut his nails I kept them. Strange things happen and now they all make sense.
Thanks everyone for all your support and kindness, it is truly appreciated.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am crying for you and Montana. My Chance's ashes are still hidden in the closet and it has been over three years...

Montana's pictures are beautiful and quite unique. He sure was a handsome old man and quite fetching even as a pup. he has such a sweet face.

we hurt so much when they leave, but the joy and love we receive from our time with them is worth more than gold.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Montana was such a beautiful boy. Hoping that very quickly the good memories will overtake the sadness you are feeling.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Aloha Sweet Boy ~ Watch Over and Guide Us


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Montana's Mommy said:


> When we went to say goodbye I brought I scissor and cut some of his fur off and put it in a keepsake box.


On Oct 9th, 2009 before I had to take Lyndi to the vets, which I did not know at the time I would not be bringing her home, I did the same thing as you with the fur. I too had a bad feeling that day. Now that clipped fur is kept in a air tight bag along with her ashes. 

Your tribute to Montana is so sweet and shows your ever lasting love for him.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. That was a beautiful tribute to a sweet boy. Montana is a handsome pup. you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute.
My heart goes out to you.
Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Montana*

Montana and his Mommy:

What a beautiful boy you are and what a beautiful tribute your Mom has given you!

My heart breaks for your Mom-I have been in her shoes too many times now. Time does make it better.

You will always be in her heart and she will see you at the Rainbow Bridge.

*Montana's Mommy: *I pray that when you "heal somewhat," you will give that very special love your have for dogs to another that needs you and will love you and you will love; Never the same as Montana, each dog is special with their own unique qualities and personality.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy, and such a heartfelt and wonderful tribute to him. I know how much you miss him, and pray the days will become less painful, as you hold deep in your heart, all the wonderful memories.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's always a big relief in a way when they come home for that final time, and agree with you that it;s like losing them again.

Sleep softly Montana


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Montana i know like a lot on the forum how hard it is to lose your best friend and soul mate.

Seeing the forever in your heart i had that tattoo around my wrist Sadie and Meg forever in my heart.

Sweet dreams Montana


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss he really was a gorgeous boy, and your tribute is beautiful!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a beautiful pictorial of Montana. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

maggie1951 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Montana i know like a lot on the forum how hard it is to lose your best friend and soul mate.
> 
> Seeing the forever in your heart i had that tattoo around my wrist Sadie and Meg forever in my heart.
> 
> Sweet dreams Montana


They gave me montana's paw prints and I am getting it tattoo'd on me with his name on it. Just need to decide where it put it. He had big paws. I bet your tattoo looks really neat, would love to see a pic of it.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear your great loss.
I know how you feel.
Very beautiful and moving tribute
R.I.P Montana.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Montana was a handsome guy and I can see how much you loved him...I am so very sorry. I lost a beloved dog on 1/12 so I know the pain you are feeling. RIP Montana


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy. I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Montana. I too cut some of my Rusty's fur from his chest and tail to put with his ashes. It does feel like losing them a second time when your bring their ashes home but it also made me feel better that he was back home where he belonged. Rest in Peace sweet Montana, I know you and your mom will see each other again.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bev, your post had me crying but, Steve's (Sharlin)picture with the poem put me over the edge. You know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Montana.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Montana's tribute and photos are beautiful, thinking of you.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thor0918 said:


> Bev, your post had me crying but, Steve's (Sharlin)picture with the poem put me over the edge. You know I'm thinking of you.


Tell me about it!!! It's just beautiful. Thanks Cindy - Love ya


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Rest well you big handsome boy. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry
Montana will be forever grateful for all your love
Farewell Sweet Boy
RIP


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, you lost him way too soon, he was one good looking boy.


----------

